

Bill Moyers on the Sabotage of Democracy - obiefernandez
http://billmoyers.com/segment/bill-moyers-essay-shutdown-showdown/

======
obiefernandez
I watched this and thought to myself: is the reason that I'm even mildly
interested in my startup ambitions because I know that democracy in the USA is
a sham and the only way to thrive is to get rich?

Nah, that couldn't be it.

------
twoodfin
_“When the president refused to buckle to this extortion, they threw their
tantrum,” Bill says. “Like the die-hards of the racist South a century and a
half ago, who would destroy the union before giving up their slaves, so would
these people burn down the place, sink the ship.” He goes on to tell us where
the “reckless ambition” of the Republicans could lead us._

Something for every serious hacker to take to heart here.

